# Fractal Design Define R2



## MRCL (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=32

Anyone else know about this case? Its Fractal Designs first, and the impressions seem pretty damn good. Sound dampening, black paint everywhere... Its a rival to Antecs P series as far as I could gather, as reviews on this case are rare (I found one on a German site called AwardFabrik, they gave it a score of 27/30)... I think its a brilliant case, perfect for my Server/Cruncher project (yes I know I have another project going, but its on hold).

I first wanted the Antec P182, but Fractal Designs case just seems... better. For exactly the same price (at least around here).

What are your thoughts on this case? Anyone planning on getting it, too, or does anyone have it already and can give some impressions?


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks quality. It seems a bit cramped though, it may have a problem fitting a larger video card.


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been looking at that for some time now, but it's pretty hard to find (at least in sweden). It's gorgeous imo.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> It looks quality. It seems a bit cramped though, it may have a problem fitting a larger video card.



They (AwardFabrik) say a 5870 doesn't fit without modifications. 27cm is the maximum length.

Here's the review, its in German, but it has purrty pictures:
http://www.awardfabrik.de/gehause/fractal-design-define-r2.html



Frick said:


> I've been looking at that for some time now, but it's pretty hard to find (at least in sweden). It's gorgeous imo.



Lol ironic, Fractal Design is Swedish


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess modification would mean using a saw, or getting rid of the HDD bays all together. For 85 Euros though, it's a really good price, especially for all the features it has.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> I guess modification would mean using a saw, or getting rid of the HDD bays all together. For 85 Euros though, it's a really good price, especially for all the features it has.



Heh yeah. But seeing this is their first attempt, they did a nice job. They say you can fit two dual rads in it; at the top and front. Thats very nice considering the price.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks really familiar to me for some reason, tho I've never heard of the case before.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It looks really familiar to me for some reason, tho I've never heard of the case before.



Well...

Antec P182 vs. Fractal R2


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Lol ironic, Fractal Design is Swedish



Really? I thought they were like the "new" Cooltek. ED: Oh, I see. Cool.

Anyhow, if you get the case, post some info!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Well...
> 
> Antec P182 vs. Fractal R2
> http://www.cluboc.net/REVIEWS/cases/antec/p182/images/DSCF1209.jpghttp://www.sweclockers.com/imagebank/200909/Fractal2_stor001.jpg



Actually, I was referring more to the internal construction, not really what it looks like on the outside.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 15, 2009)

Frick said:


> Really? I thought they were like the "new" Cooltek. ED: Oh, I see. Cool.
> 
> Anyhow, if you get the case, post some info!



I've been researching some cases lately, and this one just screamed YES YES TAKE MEE. I'll order it tomorrow, apparently its gonna take a week till its here.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 27, 2009)

Alrighty, it finally arrived! its smaller than I imagined, but still has a lot of space. Plus it just looks fantastic, and the preinstalled fan has sleeved wires 






















I'm not used to the new phone camera yet, please excuse the blurryness


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! How are the fans?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 27, 2009)

They emit a gentle humming, but its barely audible even if you place your ear right next to them. Tested just now, fan connected via molex adapter directly to PSU. Verdict: Fractal Design fans = good.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 27, 2009)

That seriously is a gorgeous case!


----------



## Noy (Nov 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> They (AwardFabrik) say a 5870 doesn't fit without modifications. 27cm is the maximum length.



Looks like it fits an HD5870 (This isn't my case)


----------



## MK4512 (Nov 30, 2009)

Meh, looks kind of plain.

Guess for all you minimalists out there its great...


----------



## MRCL (Nov 30, 2009)

MK4512 said:


> Meh, looks kind of plain.
> 
> Guess for all you minimalists out there its great...



Yes its the embodiment of understatement. I already have a fancy Cosmos case, I need to balance things out in my micro-cosmos I call room.


----------



## Frick (Dec 1, 2009)

MK4512 said:


> Meh, looks kind of plain.
> 
> Guess for all you minimalists out there its great...



Way better than ... anything really. I hate those cluttered things with things sticking out, grills, the company logo/name of the case in huge letters, shiny leds and so on.. Seriously, they might be good, but I cant stand them.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 1, 2009)

i cant wait till tomorrow im getting my new case! this looks like a very nice case too

looks incredibly functional and im a lover of the simple designs, i hate abstract designs


----------



## salmjtawe (Dec 4, 2009)

I accept with information:They (AwardFabrik) say a 5870 doesn't fit without modifications. 27cm is the maximum length.
_________________________
Courtier conseil financement immobilier achat | Demande credit simulation plan de financement immobilier  | Calcul pret projet financement immobilier travaux


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, after tinkering with this case for the last two days, I can conclude:

You better be a genious when it comes to layouting a water loop. This case is made for air cooling, setting up a water loop in it is a serious challenge. First of all the top fan holes would only hold a 140mm dual rad, 120s ar a no go since the spacing of the holes is too big. Also, internal mounting could only be achieved with a slim rad. Otherwise, you have to mount externally. I managed to mount a tripe 120 rad externally with some ghetto modding... And this is only one issue you'll run into. 

So what I am going to do is scrap the water cooling project and build my air cooled HTPC/Cruncher/Server in it. Waay more convenient.

Otherwise I'm pretty satisfied with this case. And with the included fans. People - buy those Fractal Design silent fans. They are awesomer than the Scythe ones.


----------

